# Another "rep" question :banghead:



## bydand (Aug 29, 2007)

Having just made the mistake of giving some knucklehead a good rep when I meant to ding the post made, is there any way of going back and changing the rep you just handed out?  Not that I would normally do that, just a question because I have also gave out rep to somebody when I hit the wrong post, (They deserved a good pat on the back for the great post as well as the original one I intended to give it to, so it worked out OK that time.)

Just wondering.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 29, 2007)

I think that if you go into your User CP quickly enough you have the ability to delete the rep before it's read.


----------



## bydand (Aug 29, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> I think that if you go into your User CP quickly enough you have the ability to delete the rep before it's read.



I must have been too slow then. darn the bad luck.  Just teach me to double check what I am doing.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll give it a try to see if I was imagining things - so if you end up with a rep that says "Test" don't be surprised .

I'll edit the 'result' into here shortly ...

EDIT: Yep, that worked - a relief to know that I wasn't dreaming it .


----------



## Kacey (Aug 29, 2007)

You have, I think, 30 minutes to go back and delete rep.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 29, 2007)

I know which thread and poster Scott is talking about.  I can just see him hitting the enter button, eyes getting big, grabbing his head and screaming "Noooooo!"  It happens.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 29, 2007)

ROFL - you know you've just made my curiosity spike on the 'max level' pin don't you? :lol:.

EDIT: Ah, curiosity satisfied by quick use of the Advanced Search facility .  Mind you, part of me wishes I hadn't gone looking now - fortunately, two of the offenders are already under account review.  Pretty impressive work on their part with so few posts to their name; with usernames like that, they must be shodan-trolls :lol:.


----------



## bydand (Aug 29, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> I know which thread and poster Scott is talking about.  I can just see him hitting the enter button, eyes getting big, grabbing his head and screaming "Noooooo!"  It happens.



Actually it was; typing in my comment, hitting the enter button, chuckling, going on my way and then running across another post from the same user in a different thread and noticing his rep was BETTER.  pulling up the CP and *THEN *screaming "NOOOOOO!"


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2007)

PM an admin the specifics and we can remove or reverse them if needed.


----------



## bydand (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Bob, I'll send one right away.


----------



## exile (Aug 29, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> PM an admin the specifics and we can remove or reverse them if needed.



This is what _I_ always do when I bugger something up on the board... for the same reason that I prefer to let the mechanics fix my transmission, the endodontist do the root canal on me, or the pilot fly the plane (in all cases in preference to doing it myself)&#8212;there's a far better chance of success if those who know what they're doing do it, as vs. me. :uhohh: When you have such a great deus ex machina around, it seems pointless not to take advantage of it...


----------



## crushing (Aug 29, 2007)

I checked my CP and didn't find a positive rep from Scott.  That means I'm not the knucklehead in question.  Yeah!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 29, 2007)

Kacey said:


> You have, I think, 30 minutes to go back and delete rep.


I did not know that.


----------

